
My All-Time Favorite Hacking Movies - psim1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/my-all-time-favorite-hacking-movies-11568756490?mod=rsswn
======
psim1
Sneakers tops my list. The macguffin (decryption chip) is kind of lame, but
the variety of hacking and social engineering tricks in the movie makes it
entertaining.

